# VR6 turbo #42 injector choices?



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Looking for some injectors that will work the best with my UM #42 obd2 file. No china knock offs...


Bosch Green Tops
p/n 0280150558









Bosch Green Giants
p/n 0280155968









Delphi 42lb High-Z
p/n 17113813









Lucus 42lb
p/n ?












I've tried the Bosch green tops off my brothers car, work great but seem hard to find new. Bought some used green giants, but haven't used them as they are hacked up and aren't usable. Bought some china knock off Bosch green tops, idle is ok, but no fuel under boost. Haven't seen much on the Delphi's on the internet for VR6's, but wondering if they are a good injector. Haven't heard nothing on the Lucus 42 at all.

Anybody have a trouble free injector that works well?


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Take a look on this site*

http://www.fiveomotorsport.com/bosch-green-giant-0280155968

Bosch Green Tops, p/n 0280155968


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

The part number and link you listed is for Bosch green giants not green tops. I've heard people have had some issues with green giants. Is that what you are using?


----------



## Master J (Mar 8, 2008)

My buddy uses the green giants he told me he had to do some "fitting" since the green giants are longer in size. I just picked up a brand new set of the green tops for 200 dollars here on vortex. Just keep searching you'll find something idk about your other options though a lot of people swear by the Bosch green tops apparently


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Master J said:


> a lot of people swear by the Bosch green tops apparently


 They are a solid injector (used them with absolutely no issues). The Delphi I have used in *550 * (not 42)and they work well also. 

_Side note: the Delphi's do not fit all fuel rails and in one application I had to machine some material from the injector to get it to fit properly._


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah my car ran flawlessly with the green tops, man why does the best thing have to be so hard to find. FAST sells them new but the price is just crazy... 

http://www.compperformancegroupstor...Screen=PROD&Store_Code=FS&Product_Code=304206


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Good lord...  

Is your requirement "new"? I've installed used ones in the past and they've functioned just fine.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

No sir not at all, but new would be nice. Yeah that price is crazy... 

Just don't wanna spend just as much money for something used, when I could get something in the same price range for a compatible set that can be new. 


but for the oem green tops I would and just clean them, or send them out.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I've paid as little as $150 for a set of 6. Keep shopping around you can pick them up for cheap.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I hope so, I see alot of used oem ford ones, but they have 8, I might just get them and have two extra.


----------



## Master J (Mar 8, 2008)

Get them and then either keep the extras as a backup or sell 2 here. A lot of people sell these injectors as a set of four and u can supply
The two.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I hope so, I see alot of used oem ford ones, but they have 8, I might just get them and have two extra.


 That's what I do.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Master J said:


> A lot of people sell these injectors as a set of four and u can supply
> The two.


 Potential issues with that if flow matching is off (coming from two independent sets of injectors). Usually not a problem but for something like a turbo build I would not recommend mix/matching injectors like that.


----------



## Master J (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah true I was actually looking at that the other day sometimes they get clogged and flow like ****


----------

